

Court orders Google to Remove Prophet Mohammad Insulting Video or Face a Ban  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2014/02/jordanian-court-to-google-remove-prophet-mohammad-insulting-video-or-youttube-will-be-banned.html

======
ArabGeek
There was no enough space the court is Jordanian and the Ban is in Jordan.

